# QH/Fox Trotter cross 2 yr old gelding



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Handsome fellow so far!
I love his head and his neck. Nice shoulder as well, although his neck does appear to be set rather high.
Good front legs, though pasterns may be at a bit of an angle.
Back is a little on the long side.
Bum high at this stage but with nicely rounded hindquarters that should muscle well.
I can't pick out any major flaws in his hind legs other than that he seems to stretch out (that could be a breed thing, however so i wont fault him for that).
Not sure if it's the lighting, but his back fetloc joints seem.. puffy?


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

my guess is that he will grow into himself a bit more. but i agree with lilruffian, he is bum high that i can see and his back is long. from what i have read fox trotters aren't fully matured in their bodies til about 5 so he needs to do a bit growing  i bet in a year or two he will look completely different!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks guys! 

The back right fetlock joint was the one that was born wonky. The cannon bone is not straight on that leg. Although I think it looks a TON better than it used to. 

The back right does look puffy in those pictures. Not sure why. In real life it seems fine. 

Front pasterns are slope-y like his mom's. But I like that. Better than too upright. 

His neck is high-set like his mom but I like that too. I don't mind high head carriage (used to own Arabians :lol

For the longest time I thought he would grow up to look like a Thoroughbred, so it's cool that he's muscling out some. I never really thought about his back being long. I will have to look at that again. 

Thanks again for taking a peek!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree that he's a very nice looking horse. The rear pasterns are upright, like a gaited type. Front like a QH. I think you have a very nicely built horse there.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Awww look at him growing up so fast! I think he looks incredible, yes he is butt high, but he has tons of growing to do yet. His leg looks amazing, and he has grown out of the twist quite a bit! His neck and head look gorgeous!!!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

He looks Absolutely Lovely! Love his neck and shoulder tie in, going to be impressive! I agree he's a tad butt high in a couple shots but then he levels out in the last one, so he'll grow into that fine rump!
My uncle had the same cross that was solid black and they look almost EXACTLY the same. Wish I had gotten ahold of him because he was a force to be reckoned with! When he first got him he was the UGLIEST thing I've ever seen but at the same age as yours he was breathtaking. Only got better as he got older and by 10 he was probably the best looking horse I've ever seen. Your guy is very fine! Way to go.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

FlyGap said:


> He looks Absolutely Lovely! Love his neck and shoulder tie in, going to be impressive! I agree he's a tad butt high in a couple shots but then he levels out in the last one, so he'll grow into that fine rump!
> My uncle had the same cross that was solid black and they look almost EXACTLY the same. Wish I had gotten ahold of him because he was a force to be reckoned with! When he first got him he was the UGLIEST thing I've ever seen but at the same age as yours he was breathtaking. Only got better as he got older and by 10 he was probably the best looking horse I've ever seen. Your guy is very fine! Way to go.


Thanks everybody!

*FlyGap*,did your uncle's horse gait? 

I don't think my guy is going to be gaited. I pretty well just see him trotting like a regular horse, but he does look like he might have a flat walk. Sometimes he really nods his head and reaches under when he walks, which is a good sign. But I haven't seen him do any sort of "gait" since he was about a month old. It doesn't matter to me that much, I won't love him any less. But I am just curious if there is any hope for a gait when he gets under saddle. :lol:


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Nope, not gaited. Sometimes in the field when he was excited I could kind of pick one out but under saddle it was just w/t/c. I guess we could have worked on it but he was UBER smooth and prancy.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm reviving this bad boy... how can you NOT think he is absolutely beautiful in every shape and form!? I don't see a thing wrong with him! Heck if I could have another horse, I'd want your boy!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I'm reviving this bad boy... how can you NOT think he is absolutely beautiful in every shape and form!? I don't see a thing wrong with him! Heck if I could have another horse, I'd want your boy!


You are very kind!


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

I second Sky!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I'm reviving this bad boy... how can you NOT think he is absolutely beautiful in every shape and form!? I don't see a thing wrong with him! Heck if I could have another horse, I'd want your boy!


I think the OP is being honest.

The horses in not very good conformation wise.

Why say anything less????

The OP wants a trail horse.

He is just that.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> The horses in not very good conformation wise.
> 
> Why say anything less????


Or why say that at all? I don't see anything that will prevent him from being the great pleasure horse/trail horse the OP wants. Conformation is very subjective to breed and disapline. Many a perfectly conformed halter horse would be completely unsuited for trail.
Seabiscuit had aweful conformation by most definitions, but excelled in his disapline because someone was willing to look at ability and heart.

I think he is well built enough, and very attractive over all. I cirtainly would not be ashamed to have him in my pasture.


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

Ripper said:


> I think the OP is being honest.
> 
> The horses in not very good conformation wise.
> 
> ...



If you had bothered to read her other thread, you'd know the OP was feeling a little bit down about her horse. /facepalm

He's beautiful, and really has blossomed under your care. He has such a kind face. Please update us on the progress of his training!


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

arrowsaway said:


> If you had bothered to read her other thread, you'd know the OP was feeling a little bit down about her horse. /facepalm
> 
> He's beautiful, and really has blossomed under your care. He has such a kind face. Please update us on the progress of his training!


I did read it......and did not post in it.

This is for opinions on conformation.

She knows the horse's faults.

And one is huge.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Well, I think he is gorgeous! Whether he is a grand champion or trail horse, it doesn't matter. Lord knows, I have some of the most non-grand champion horses around....and they are beautiful and fabulous. OP should be proud!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Ripper said:


> I think the OP is being honest.
> 
> The horses in not very good conformation wise.
> 
> ...


 I am wondering what is so bad about his conformation? And I am courious as why the cross. Was the breeding an accident? I think he'd make a good lookin Morgan:lol:


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

I want to know what his confo flaws are too because when I saw she was just using him for trails I was shocked as to why she wouldn't do more with him. I think he is absolutely gorgeous and I don't see any major flaws. He looks nicely put together to me


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Ah ok just read about his leg. Who cares! He is absolutely stunning! I'd take him in a heartbeat!!!


----------

